# Gothic Classical



## RobMurray

Ok, I've been experimenting with some musical styles, and I am curious what people think of my newest composition. The song is called "Gothica" and I'd like for some people that know their music to offer a little feedback and constructive criticism. My music is hosted here: http://www.audiostreet.net/robmurray "Gothica" should be the song on the top. 
If interested you could offer some criticism on some of my other songs as well, all is welcome. 
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Lyman

Looks as if the whole audiostreet.net site is gone as of Feb 2014.


----------

